# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: مفهوم سرویس POP3 یا IMAP

## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

1- باید ایمیل خود را از یک سرور (Server) گرفته باشیم که دارای سرویس *POP3 یا IMAP* باشد. ایمیل های رایگان یاهو، این سرویس را ندارند ولی ایمیل های گوگل (Gmail) و بسیاری سرورهای دیگر، این سرویس را دارند. 

2- باید آدرس سرویس POP3 یا IMAP و همچنین سرویس SMTP را برای سرور خودمان بدانیم. برای دانستن این آدرس ها باید به راهنمای صندوق ایمیل خود مراجعه کنیم. در مورد جیمیل اینها هستند:
pop3.gmail.com
smtp.gmail.com

منظور از *POP3 یا IMAP چیست ؟* 

*میشه کامل برام توضیح بدید ؟* ( اگر امکان داره در تکمیل صحبتاتون مثال هم بزنید )

----------


## vcldeveloper

POP3 و IMAP دو نوع پروتکل دریافت ای میل هستند. POP3 قدیمی تر، و با محدودیت بیشتر هست، IMAP جدیدتر و با قابلیت بیشتر. نرم افزارهایی که بخوان به یک Mail Server وصل بشند، و به ای میل های موجود در آن دسترسی داشته باشند، باید با یکی از این پروتکل ها با اون سرور صحبت کنند. فرق عمده IMAP با POP3 در این هست که در IMAP شما می تونید قبل از دانلود کل نامه های موجود در Inbox، عنوان آنها را ببینید، و نامه های ناخواسته را پاک کنید، و بطور دلخواه نامه های مورد علاقه را باز کنید. ولی در POP3 باید همه نامه های موجود در Inbox شما دانلود شود، آن وقت تازه نامه های ناخواسته را از سایر نامه ها جدا کنید، یا نامه های مورد علاقه تان را بخوانید.
امروزه علاوه بر اینها، رابط های تحت وب هم برای این منظور خیلی فراگیر شدند، و کاربرها کمتر از قبل درگیر نرم افزارهای مدیریت ای میل مثل Outlook میشند. در سرویس های که رابط تحت وب ارائه می کنند، شما درگیر تنظیم این چیزها نمیشید، و خیلی راحت با مراجعه به آدرس سایت در نظر گرفته شده، می تونید به حساب ای میلتان دسترسی داشته باشید، ولی اگر بخواید از نرم افزارهای مدیریت ای میل استفاده کنید، یا خودتون بخواید نرم افزاری بنویسید که قابلیت دریافت ای میل داشته باشه، اون وقت با اینها سر و کار خواهید داشت.

اون SMTP هم پروتکل ارسال ای میل هست.

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام 




> یا خودتون بخواید نرم افزاری بنویسید که قابلیت دریافت ای میل داشته باشه، اون وقت با اینها سر و کار خواهید داشت.


در این مورد راهنمائی کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در این مورد راهنمائی کنید.


یعنی در چه موردی؟ اینکه چطور بتونید برنامه ایی بنویسید که با این پروتکل ها ارتباط برقرار کنه؟ اگر منظور اینه، این را باید در یکی از بخش های برنامه نویسی سایت بپرسید، اینجا تالار شبکه هست.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

پروتوکول، زبانی هست که ارتباط بین دو چیز رو برقرار می کنه. یک استاندارد که برای پیاده سازی نیازی طراحی شده و همه موظف به پیروی از اون برای پیاده سازی نیازشون هستند.
مثلاً تو باید از پروتوکول های (قوانین) این سایت برای فعالیت پیروی کنی؛ در غیر اینصورت موفق به فعالیت در این سایت نمیشی.
قواعد مختص به هر پروتوکول در RFC ها وجود دارن. مثلاً  RFC 1939 مختص پروتوکول POP3 و در لینک ذیل هست:
http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1939.html
یا RFC 3501 که در مورد پروتوکول IMAP توضیح میده در لینک ذیل:
http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3501.html

موفق باشید.

----------


## M.amin

براي سرويس گوگل POP.gmail.com
ولي براي سروييس IMAP  چي هست ؟
در ضمن INCOMING PORT & OUTGOING PORT  هاش چي هستند ؟
من اين تنظيمات رو براي موبايل مي خواهم !

----------


## vcldeveloper

> براي سرويس گوگل POP.gmail.com
> ولي براي سروييس IMAP  چي هست ؟
> در ضمن INCOMING PORT & OUTGOING PORT  هاش چي هستند ؟
> من اين تنظيمات رو براي موبايل مي خواهم !


این سوال ربطی به تاپیک نداره. برای اینکه مشکلتون حل بشه: برنامه GMail را که بصورت یک برنامه Java مخصوص موبایل توسط گوگل توسعه داده شده، روی گوشی خودتان نصب کنید. تمام امکانات GMail را از طریق موبایل در اختیار شما قرار میده، نیازی هم به تنظیم سرور نداره.

----------

